# key fob will lock, and pop trunk but not unlock doors



## mechanicaljoint (Jan 11, 2006)

ok, newbie here :wave: with 06 jetta 2.5

my key fob will lock the car, and pop the trunk. it will not unlock the doors. i've tried the reprogramming from the manual but nothing.

the little LED light never lights when i push the buttons.

seems like, if the fob battery was dead, nothing would work. :screwy: 

ideas?


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

It may be the fob is broke but before replacing it try a new battery, a low battery can cause numerous faults, it's unlikely to be the battery but it's worth a try.


----------



## mechanicaljoint (Jan 11, 2006)

well, better very late than never... 3 years in fact... but i did replace the fob battery and that fixed everything...


----------



## th3count (Apr 15, 2014)

Funny thing mine did that a few weeks ago. Except it was my trunk that stopped working. the little light didn't blink on the remote. re-synced my remotes locks to the doors. cleared the problem for me.

1 Key in the ignition ON position
1 key in door move to unlock position
reach in press and hold lock button for about 1 second on the ignition remote. then the one in the door, along with any others you may have.

this procedure cleared it on my GTI MKIV


----------

